# Read Egreggs Blog



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Look under blogs


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Which campground are you talking about, West Point?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, this is funny


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHAT'S Funny!! 

WHAT??!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> WHAT'S Funny!!
> 
> WHAT??!!


It's the way you tell a story









The Long And Winding Road:
Those questions might have been: How many transmissions did you say your access road claimed? And when did you say that the Artillery practice starts each morning? Needless to say the campground did not bother to mention a few things. When I asked them why they didn't mention the hills and switch backs that lead into the campground the response was "Everyone knows about those!" "We have tow trucks in here all the time to tow campers or motor homes up to the campground or tow the trucks that didn't make it to one of a few local auto body shops." Said very matter-of-factly. That really spun me up. I informed the woman that I was from New Hampshire and word of mouth had not reached the White Mountains in regard to their steep grade entry, and that it would probably be greatly appreciated by those who were not towing with a Tyrex Titan to know of it prior to burning out their $5,000.00 Allison transmission on thier hill. "I suppose so" was the response


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie...I guess you have to have NOT been the one in the driver's seat to see the humor...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, Okay, i stepped out of the situation and viewed it from another angle.

Hey, somebody's got to do it! Right? Why not me?!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought it was funny that Doxie said to read egregg57 s blog and he asks what one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought it was funny that Doxie said to read egregg57 s blog and he asks what one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And, unlike tdvfjohn's post ,







I believe there _IS_ only one egregg blog


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, tough crowd today!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Wow, tough crowd today!!!


 Ha! tough crowd here EVERY day!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Wow, tough crowd today!!!


 Ha! tough crowd here EVERY day!!








[/quote]

Hey!! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Whats a blog.........??







And wheres this tough crowd? I need to stay away from them, im feeling vulnerable today.


----------

